# Grind for brewed



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is there a particular grind setting for brewed coffee , and an effective way to determine how coarse or fine to get the best from the coffee.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey Richard, in the little experience I have (but done a fair bit of internet searching) I've come to the conclusion of needing something similar to grit. Apparently the optimum is 1.5mm square 'bits' of grind. My eyes aren't that good though haha.

Try quite coarse and then adjust finer if needs be would be my advice, that's what I'm going to do when I get home to find the best grind (for me). Yours may be different. Are you going for brews now too then?

James


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

When you say "brewed" are you talking pourover or steep, paper filtered or metal filtered?

To cover all bases you'll probably need more than one setting/grind.

For pourover you need to balance grind against pour rate.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Is there a particular grind setting for brewed coffee , and an effective way to determine how coarse or fine to get the best from the coffee.


If you are brewing via V60 use a timer to achieve your grind setting.

i.e. adjust your grind to achieve a total brew cycle of 2min30s

Different beans will mean having to adjust the grind accordingly to achieve that timing

[video=youtube;MPDfn--vxK8]


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Its a toss up between v60 or a chemex , i haven't worked out which one is the less painful to start with,

i think I need to do a bit more reading , and it now looks like my question may have been a bit premature .(i put it down to lack of coffee before posting)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Take a look at the Kalita Wave as well it's a lot more forgiving of iffy technique than a Chemex or V60 and in terms of end result in the cup somewhere between the other 2, don;t forget to get a pouring kettle as well, the best value for money one is the Homeloo one that costs around £21 delivered to your door and available directly from their website, it takes around a week for delivery and they mark the value as $12 US so you don't get hit for any extra charges.

I've got both V60 (the drip decanter 02 sized) and the larger Kalita Wave 185 in stainless steel and a Tiamo range server for it, currently I find myself opting for the Kalita when I'm feeling lazier as it doesn't require as much attention to detail to get a good result.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers Charlie will have a look


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Take a look at the Kalita Wave as well it's a lot more forgiving of iffy technique than a Chemex or V60 and in terms of end result in the cup somewhere between the other 2, don;t forget to get a pouring kettle as well, the best value for money one is the Homeloo one that costs around £21 delivered to your door and available directly from their website, it takes around a week for delivery and they mark the value as $12 US so you don't get hit for any extra charges.
> 
> I've got both V60 (the drip decanter 02 sized) and the larger Kalita Wave 185 in stainless steel and a Tiamo range server for it, currently I find myself opting for the Kalita when I'm feeling lazier as it doesn't require as much attention to detail to get a good result.


Your getting on well with it then?


----------

